# KNEDDING OUT Report 7/30-7/31



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Our original plan was to run to the Spur and spend the night, drop for swords, and then go find a nice line and work it hard. Those of you on land Monday afternoon would realize that was not a good idea. 

We maid bait and cleared Destin pass around 9 Monday morning and headed south. it was rough, but not too bad. Got past the Nipple and put out a spread. Found a couple of broken lines, but the scattered grass made it terrible. We kept going south in search, and about 7 miles or so from the Spur we look North it looks terrible. I turned on my Garmin handheld GPS with weather and it wont pull the data, this is an old unit and apparently they update the firmware often and if i dont update I cant pull data. So we got the sat phone out and we had to figure out where to go. We clearly could not go North. After a few calls we figured we would run west and we would be ok. 

On our way over there we found a huge clump of cane grass. It was holding a ton of bait and a few triple tail. One was big 10 lbs or so; got him in the boat, it was our first. Found a nice weedline 15 or so miles from the Steps and played with some chicken dolphin and then put out a spread. Had a billfish come right up to a bait a minute after putting it out, he was tailing right up behind the lure then we pulled the lure through some grass accidentally and he was gone. we circle for a few and could not raise him back up. 

Got to the Steps put out Sword baits and released a pup in 15 minutes of being there. He was real close to measuring, but we figured we would pick up another one later, well maybe we should have measured him, we got shark after shark the rest of the night. 

Headed to Marlin before sunrise. we did not see any sharks, but we did not see many tuna either. One blackfin to show for it. It was pretty rough there and very difficult to get any rythum. 

So off we went to the South and wanted to pull some bait around the Elbow. As we were running down there we saw the storms building up north. Same drill as the day before, Sat phone and we realized it was bad really bad. We got word that it was just east of Orange Beach so we skirted the western edge of the storm and ran into OB. Definately white knuckles for a bout 2 hours yesterday morning. 

Anyway, made it home safe and I finally get to try triple tail.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad you made it in safe. I wish I was eating Tripletail right now! One of the best for aure


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice report. If you ever want to drag some other folks from the ATL along, we will be looking to do more fishing this fall. Especially overnighters and rig trips.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, at least you got a tripletail and a sword release. I was supposed to run an overnighter that night as well. I cancelled it.

I'd rather be on land and wish I was fishing, than to be offshore wishing I was on land.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Nice report. If you ever want to drag some other folks from the ATL along, we will be looking to do more fishing this fall. Especially overnighters and rig trips.


 
Will do, always looking for a few good crew members.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Will do, always looking for a few good crew members.


 
I sent you a PM 

seems we both reside in Roswell GA ........small world.


Give me a shout some time....:thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to write the detailed report, sounds like you had a full trip! Weather in the summertime is always hit and miss. I started using Sirius WX a few years back and it has made a big diff. in my situation awareness relative to weather. I consider it almost a necessity.

Robert


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

MSViking said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write the detailed report, sounds like you had a full trip! Weather in the summertime is always hit and miss. I started using Sirius WX a few years back and it has made a big diff. in my situation awareness relative to weather. I consider it almost a necessity.
> 
> Robert


I have a handheld Garmin that has Sirius WX, and I checked it a few days before we went, but they had a firmware update or something and would not recognize my subscription. I updated it today and works fine. Unlucky I guess.


----------

